# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Κυκλωμα για μικτη ηχου.ειναι σωστο???

## katsigiannis

εχω το παρακατω κυκλωμα.ειναι σωστο;
θα δουλεψει αν εχω μονιμα μια συνδεση και τις αλλες δυο για παραδειγμα κλειστες; η θα εχω θορυβο;

PassiveMixer.gif

----------


## FILMAN

Θα δουλέψει αλλά καλύτερα να βάλεις ποτενσιόμετρα 4.7kΩ ή 10kΩ, γιατί με τις αντιστάσεις των 47kΩ που έχει, αν βάλεις ποτενσιόμετρα 500kΩ που λέει, το κάθε ποτενσιόμετρο θα επηρεάζει και τις άλλες εισόδους. Συγκεκριμένα, η π.χ. Α είσοδος θα ακούγεται πιο δυνατά αν τα ποτενσιόμετρα των Β και Γ εισόδων είναι στη μέση, και πιο χαμηλά αν τα ίδια ποτενσιόμετρα είναι τέρμα αριστερά. Με μικρές τιμές ποτενσιομέτρων θα μετριαστεί αυτό.

----------


## katsigiannis

Φιλιππε σε ευχαριστω.Αλλα με ψιλομπερδευει λιγο.εκει που λεει ground εννοει το - του κυκλωματος; εκει που βρηκα το σχεδιο δεν ελεγε κατι για την ταση τροφοδοσιας του

----------


## stelios_a

δεν υπαρχει ταση τροφοδοσιας στο κυκλωμα ,  απλα εκει ειναι η γειωση του σηματος.  

ολα τα sleeve ειναι γειωση . ( νομιζω τουλαχιστον)

----------


## FILMAN

Έτσι, δεν παίρνει πουθενά τροφοδοσία, τώρα αν τα βύσματα που θα βάλεις είναι σαν αυτά που είναι ζωγραφισμένα στο σχήμα, δηλαδή μεταλλικά θηλυκά καρφιά για σασί και τα στερεώσεις σε μεταλλικό κουτί είσαι εντάξει. Αν όμως τα βύσματα που θα βάλεις είναι μονωμένα από το μέταλλο του κουτιού, *θα πρέπει να ενώσεις όλα τα μαύρα καλώδια στο σχεδιάγραμμα μεταξύ τους.*

----------


## stelios_a

αυτο εννοουσα .. εχω προβληματα διατυπωσης  :Smile:

----------

